# valore del mi in laurearmi



## bulga

Oggi mentre facevo degli esercizi di traduzione dall' italiano al giapponese, ho trovato questa frase :

Vorrei laurearmi all' università proprio in questo anno.    Il mi è un  pronome riflessivo?


Scrivere : Mi vorrei laureare questo anno, sarebbe corretto?


----------



## bearded

bulga said:


> Il mi è un pronome riflessivo?


Sì, dato che il verbo è riflessivo: laurearsi.



bulga said:


> Scrivere : Mi vorrei laureare questo anno, sarebbe corretto?


Sì, sarebbe corretto. Anche ''Vorrei laurearmi quest'anno'' (com'è scritto nel tuo esercizio) è corretto.

Piuttosto (scusa se mi permetto la domanda): tu sei proprio di lingua-madre italiana? Mi pare che per un italiano le risposte alle tue domande siano ovvie/elementari.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> il verbo è riflessivo: laurearsi.


Io tenderei a considerarlo intransitivo pronominale, in quanto nessuno laurea se stesso. Non so se il dubbio nasce da questo.


----------



## francisgranada

Alcune grammatiche (in generale, non dico che appunto nel caso dell'italiano) fanno differenza tra i verbi riflessivi _propri _e _impropri_. Cioè, ci sono dei verbi  grammaticalmente riflessivi, ma semanticamente non lo sono. Ripeto, non parlo dell'italiano, ma nel senso generale.

Detto questo, ho una domanda a proposito.  E' corretto dire anche "Vorrei laureare all' università proprio in questo anno" (senza _mi_)?


----------



## Olaszinhok

E' corretto dire anche "Vorrei laureare all' università proprio in questo anno" (senza _mi_)?

No.


----------



## bulga

Ho aperto questa discussione perchè ho dei dubbi, soprattutto quando mi trovo a spiegare la grammatica ai miei amici giapponesi. 
Alle superiori non ho studiato grammatica, e in generale abbiamo avuto insegnanti che ci hanno insegnato poco per quanto riguarda la lingua italiana. Certamente, il grosso della grammatica lo si studia alle medie, e quindi con il passare del tempo sto dimenticando le regole. Riesco comunque ad applicarla in maniera abbastanza decente, o almeno lo spero.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> No.


Ho pensato ...  Quindi secondo me _laurearsi _infatti non significa _laureare se stesso_, ma _essere laureato_ (_da qualcuno,_ sia sottintesa_ la università, _sia _il rettore, ecc... _). Allora perché _intransitivo_? 





Pietruzzo said:


> Io tenderei a considerarlo *intransitivo *pronominale ...


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Ho pensato ...  Quindi secondo me _laurearsi _infatti non significa _laureare se stesso_, ma _essere laureato_ (_da qualcuno,_ sia sottintesa_ la università, _sia _il rettore, ecc... _). Allora perché _intransitivo_?


"Laureare" è transitivo, "laurearsi" no. Quindi "Dieci nuovi ingegneri sono stati laureati dall'Università di Lecce" e "Dieci nuovi ingegneri si sono laureati all'Università di Lecce" sono concetti simili logicamente ma diversi grammaticalmente.


----------



## bearded

Il Treccani definisce il verbo 'laurearsi' come _riflessivo con valore intransitivo (conseguire la laurea): laureare in Vocabolario - Treccani _(no. 2).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Il Treccani definisce il verbo 'laurearsi' come _riflessivo con valore intransitivo (conseguire la laurea): laureare in Vocabolario - Treccani _(no. 2).


È la forma che è riflessiva (ovvero pronominale), perchè, come tu mi insegni, un verbo riflessivo proprio non può essere intransitivo e viceversa.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> È la forma che è riflessiva (ovvero pronominale), perchè, come tu mi insegni, un verbo riflessivo proprio non può essere intransitivo e viceversa.


Sì, concordo: è la forma che è riflessiva ed è _il valore _che è intransitivo.  La tua giusta precisazione andrebbe indirizzata al Treccani..


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> "Laureare" è transitivo, "laurearsi" no. Quindi "Dieci nuovi ingegneri sono stati laureati dall'Università di Lecce" e "Dieci nuovi ingegneri si sono laureati all'Università di Lecce" sono concetti simili logicamente ma diversi grammaticalmente.


Ho capito, grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Bulga, forse può esserti utile questa discussione:
Verbi pronominali/riflessivi


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao a tutti. Ho appena letto tutti i commenti e subito dopo ho avuto un’idea. Il fatto che l’alloro possa darsi a qualcuno può rendere possibile qualcosa. 
Penso al fatto di laureare qualcuno, dare gli allori... non è nemmeno un po’ concepibile il fatto della possibile transitività della forma verbale? Qualcuno laurea qualcun altro? Gli dà il diploma?


----------



## bearded

Sì, esiste il verbo transitivo 'laureare': laureare in Vocabolario - Treccani.  Questa è probabilmente la ragione per cui lo stesso Treccani parla di 'verbo riflessivo', seppure con 'valore intransitivo' (#9). In effetti, tra 'io mi lavo' ed 'io mi laureo', solo 'lavarsi' è veramente riflessivo.  Pietruzzo lo ha ben rilevato con la sua precisazione ed ha parlato di 'verbo pronominale'. La distinzione tra verbi riflessivi e pronominali è spesso molto 'sottile', come si vede anche nel thread citato da Necsus.  In un certo senso, sottoponendosi all'esame dei professori, discutendo la tesi, ecc., lo studente  'laurea se stesso' diventando degno di mettersi - o che gli venga messo - in testa l'alloro (c'è una sfumatura riflessiva).


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Allora dobbiamo parlare dell'esistenza di diversi gradi di vera e propria riflessività... Nei verbi va notato che ognuno ha diversa valenza.


----------



## Necsus

Be', in realtà si parla di diatesi.


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> Be', in realtà si parla di diatesi.


Allora, nel caso di 'laurearsi', _diatesi media_?


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Grazie, ragazzi, per condividere le vostre conoscenze. Non avevo nella memoria la diatesi vernale. Cioè verbale.


----------

